# Tawny Port



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Any reccomendations to a tawny port that wont break the bank?

im Starting to really like a decent port with my cigars.

Let me know

Thanks!

Brad


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I don't know ports well, So my answer maybe in the wrong. but I like Graham's "Six Grapes"


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Taylor Fladgate 20yr* tawny will run you about $50 and it's one I'm a big fan of. If you want to go 10yr, that's also tasty for about half the price.

If you happen to run across the 40yr tawny, you might die with enjoyment, and a huge smile on your face.

*Quinta Do Noval 20yr* is my second favorite. And the 10yr is also quite tasty.

Both those "houses" are quality and you can't go wrong...they've been around for centuries and haven't shied away from quality. A 20yr will run about $50, and a 10yr roughly $25-$30 on average.

If I were you, stick with Portuguese right now until you're familiar with port styles, and only then move to some replicants from around the world.

*note the bold are links to the house sites.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

You could go with Old Cave, Hardy's Whiskers Blake, or even Galway Pipe

All can be had for under 20 Bucks


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is a review of Fonseca 27....not a Tawny, but you may enjoy it regardless.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/food/341316_winepick28.html


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I drink my fair share of tawny port as well as vintages (may have seen my threads on this subject).

My favorite tawny ports are:

*Ramos Pinto
Sandeman
Ferreira*

The single best port I have ever tried is the *Dalva '52 White Colheita*. This bottle is perfection, all of it has been bottled, and not available outside of Portugal, but if you can get it; sell or do whatever is needed to get it! Your kids don't need college money...


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

:tpd:


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure this is sacrilege to the true port drinkers  but I've come to like an Australian tawny called Benjamin. It tastes great and comes in a cool bottle. You can get it for about $12. Excellent choice with a RP 1990!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Otima 10yr about 19.99 a bot.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

ambientboy said:


> *Taylor Fladgate 20yr* tawny will run you about $50 and it's one I'm a big fan of. If you want to go 10yr, that's also tasty for about half the price.
> 
> If you happen to run across the 40yr tawny, you might die with enjoyment, and a huge smile on your face.
> 
> ...


Ambient nailed it!!! Taylor Fladgate 10, 20, and 40 all the way. Once you try those nothing will match up. imho. Be prepared though, getting that close to heaven is not cheap...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Taylor Fladgate 20 is top notch :dr


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Darb85 said:


> Any reccomendations to a tawny port that wont break the bank?
> 
> im Starting to really like a decent port with my cigars.
> 
> ...


Define "break the bank" a little better.
Obviously to some BOTL don't consider $50 a bottle to be in the "break the bank" range.

My recommendation would be to start out with some of the decent, less expensive ports like Benjamins and then work your way up the price scale till you find one you both like and can afford.

I've tried Fonesca, Taylor Fladgate, Warre's King, Sandeman, and Delaforce Eminence - all priced under $20 a bottle and all decent.

In the over $20 range I've enjoyed: Warre's 10 year old Otima, Fonesca 10 year old, and Cockburns 10 year old.

I personally prefer Port's from Portugal and of the one's I've listed above I have probably bought more of the Delaforce Eminence.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> I personally prefer Port's from Portugal and of the one's I've listed above I have probably bought more of the Delaforce Eminence.


The Delaforce 10 is pure vanilla and toffee. I like this port as well. Costco has a nice 10 year made by Fonseca that is a must try on the value side.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you want to try something that is better than port with cigars, go for a 10 year Bual or Malmsey Madeira; any brand will do. Broadbent, RWC, Blandys, Barbeito, or Leacocks are a few note worth brands.

Madeira costs more than port, but it does not go bad in the bottle and is just magic with a cigar!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> If you want to try something that is better than port with cigars, go for a 10 year Bual or Malmsey Madeira; any brand will do. Broadbent, RWC, Blandys, Barbeito, or Leacocks are a few note worth brands.
> 
> Madeira costs more than port, but it does not go bad in the bottle and is just magic with a cigar!


This is true. I was recently gifted with a bottle of Broadbent Rainwater Madeira and it was excellent.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kaisersozei said:


> I'm sure this is sacrilege to the true port drinkers  but I've come to like an Australian tawny called Benjamin. It tastes great and comes in a cool bottle. You can get it for about $12. Excellent choice with a RP 1990!


This is the exact drink the owner of the wine store I go to recommended when I asked him what to drink with a medium to fuller bodied cigar. He said it went together like peanut butter and jelly and he was right.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

CBI_2 said:


> This is the exact drink the owner of the wine store I go to recommended when I asked him what to drink with a medium to fuller bodied cigar. He said it went together like peanut butter and jelly and he was right.


grape or strawberry?


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

BigVito said:


> grape or strawberry?


:r Grape, I just haven't been able to find strawberry dang it!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> If you want to try something that is better than port with cigars, go for a 10 year Bual or Malmsey Madeira; any brand will do. Broadbent, RWC, Blandys, Barbeito, or Leacocks are a few note worth brands.
> 
> Madeira costs more than port, but it does not go bad in the bottle and is just magic with a cigar!


Broadbent madeira is awesome! Havent had it while smoking a cigar but I bet its awesome


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> This is true. I was recently gifted with a bottle of Broadbent Rainwater Madeira and it was excellent.


If you like the Rainwater, the Broadbent 10 year will blow you away. It's night and day different! Rare Wine Company Historic series is awesome too. Each style is worth getting. I am picking up a case of Boston Bual soon.


----------

